# Siemens TK54001 - Problem



## Cartus (May 4, 2014)

Hi, I have the above machine but haven't used it in about 18 months. I decided to resurrect it yesterday but have a problem.

The grinder seems to work ok but the beans aren't being drawn into it and subsequently the resulting 'brew' is simply hot water. My guess is that the machine has been stored with ground coffee in the 'works'. Over time this has dried out and become quite hard and impermeable and created a blockage. I have no real access to the area involved and am stumped now.

My reason for getting it going is to try and sell the machine. We don't really use it much, and although I don't think I would get much for it, I'm not sure it's worth spending much money on either.

Any help would be very gratefully received, thanks.

Tim.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

don't know if you have the manual still but just incase http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/21652/siemens-tk-54001-tk54001.html


----------



## Cartus (May 4, 2014)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> don't know if you have the manual still but just incase http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/21652/siemens-tk-54001-tk54001.html


I do have the printed manual thanks, many of the components are easily removable for maintenance, the grinder part isn't one of them though and to get to the affected area would require dismantling the machine to some degree. The dismantling I can achieve fairly easily, it's the reassembly I'm not so good at!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a problem with one some time ago (Jura not Siemens) the coffee had clogged up backing up from the brew head and the grinders a little moisture meant that it had seized pretty solid. That required getting right inside the machine. If not confident maybe pay a local engineer to sort it for you.


----------



## Anthony (May 24, 2014)

I also have a problem with this machine. The water refil light is permanently on. Is there some sort of magnetic switch I need to look for??


----------



## Clayton (May 26, 2020)

Hi, we have an excellent Siemens TK58001 machine and has just been recently serviced as we weren't getting coffee dispensing through the head. This cost around £60 and they said it was just a thorough de-calcify.

We do have hard water but 2 months later same happens no coffee will dispense through the head.

I have tried two service cycles and hardly more than a few drips through the head but the back end water and waste beans come through

It sounds like machine is straining to push and dispense coffee, but nothing appears

i have stripped machine back and cleaned all visible pipes but nothing has improved.

Machine is 8 years old but has produced great coffee every day without a blip and 2 months ago is the first time we have sent to the appliance shop.

Rather than spending another £60 and then to be told that it is a pump or something can anyone guide me?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If your water is very hard another de-scale could work.


----------

